# pvc glue in a cut



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> do i order saline?


No need, just curse.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I have band-aids in my wallet, some first aid jelly in my lunch pail, and various gloves.
Maybe you should try some mason's gloves, or gloves that suit your enviroment.

Frankly it's just silly to expose yourself to all the chemicals! JMO


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_yes & yes_ fellas

but it's more than just _wimpin' out _in my old age

i'm tryin' to cross T's & dot I's here

~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

pvc in a cut is the best. don't be a wuss and try to get it out, it's better than a bandaid anyway. when you feel that sting, you should look up to the sky and thank your lucky stars you are alive and well. It's when the glue doesn't sting you anymore that you should start worrying.


----------

